# True Crime New York city - Don't Send



## Thirish (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi again,

I downloaded true crime - new york city, and when I launch it don't send appears.









I saw on other forums, that some people managed to fix it by disabling Error Reporting, but that didn't worked for me. If you have any ideas how to fix that, please help


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Where did you download the game from?


----------



## Thirish (Oct 24, 2011)

From *********, full link: *****************


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

We do not provide assistance with P2P or Pirated Applications.

Read the Forum Rules

Thread Closed.


----------

